# Tymotchee Creek



## zspook

Anyone here ever fish this creek? Anything worthwhile in there?


----------



## normd

Where is it at? I think i have seen it but cant remember its location of hand.


----------



## zspook

I've seen it down by the Killdeer reservoir, and I think US 23/15 crosses over it.
zspook


----------



## tiffinsmallies

Its about 10 miles from my house. Ive never fished it, but would say it probably has the same fish in it as the sandusky.


----------



## Weekender#1

I remember about 10 yrs ago in the Carey paper there was a picture of a guy holding a LM Bass over 7 pounds that came out of the creek


----------



## ldybroncofan2

theres alot of good spots on that river, we use to go out on CR 64, is just off of SR 67 between killdeer and Upper Sandusky. There use to be 2 Bridges, were called the twin bridges, they took 1 out, but under the 1 that is still there use to be a mixed bag about 15-20 foot North of the bridge. Is tough getting down there, but was always a good spot


----------



## Coach_B

Yep the Tymochtee crosses US 23 just south of Carey near the rest area. It also runs along State Route 103 west of the village.

You name it you can catch it there. Channel cats, smallies, suckers, sunfish and big carp. I've never caught a largemouth there though. I've had good luck fishing the area around the mouth of the creek where it empties into the Sandusky River.

It's just becoming fishable now though. The amount of rain dumped in the Tymochtee drainage area has been unbelievable this summer there was a time a few weeks ago when it was dumping 25 times the amount of water the Sandusky River was already carrying into the river -- which is amazing.

Here is a link to its streamflow...

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?cb_00060=on&cb_00065=on&format=gif&period=31&site_no=04196800

Here is also a very good link with all aspects of Sandusky River watershed...

http://www.sanduskyriver.org/watershed/index.php?page=Home

I've done most of my river fishing this summer near Upper Sandusky at Indian Mill and have done quite well...


----------



## zspook

Thanks for the replies folks...I may just do some exploring over that way, sounds interesting.
zspook


----------



## LFN

Coach B,
Can you wade Indian Mills? I stopped there twice in the past and it was high & muddy, so I could not tell what it might look like at normal level.
Lou


----------



## Coach_B

Yep it's wadeable I saw some canoeists shoving off the last time I was there and it looked to be about waist deep off the end of the sand bar away from the dam.

There are lots of good riffles downstream too. Oh parking and porto-pots are available too.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

Stay out of my County......  

Yes the fishing can be good, access is some what limited. 

Indian Mill is wadeable, hasn't been though much of this season. Smallies, cats, sunfish, rock bass, carp, and even seen a couple of crappies. I think after you go under the bridge it's private property.

No fish in my county, just keep driving....  

Here's another one, If yah can find it.....  Parker's covered bridge, broken sword......


Space aliens came and took all the fish.......


----------



## zspook

1977 walleye guy

"Me thinks thou dost protest too much!"

I have been wanting to get down that way to wet a line. Just curious and always looking for some new scenery.

I promise that if I find any fish down there, they will be released unharmed in order to avoid the "aliens."

Thanks for the post.
zspook


----------



## Weekender#1

Now that Walleye 1977 has fished out the Findlay Res, we all need to pack it up and head to Wyandot. The river is loaded with Small mouth, (little sandusky) the couple of res, one in Upper and one at Killdeer the eyes have it. They have more deer and pheasant than most counties in Ohio. Go get em boys. Most farmers allow hunting to get rid of the field rats with antlers as they call them.


----------



## ldybroncofan2

The river is loaded with Small mouth, (little sandusky) the couple of res, one in Upper and one at Killdeer the eyes have it.

we went over to the res at killdeer about a month ago, dont plan to put a boat in, we had an awful time as low as the water is, ended up wet up past my waist


----------



## yonderfishin

....sounds interesting :G


----------



## zspook

ldybroncofan2
I was disappointed to hear that the Killdeer is going to end up as marsh land due to a structural failure. 

I was curious to know if the fishing was still decent or if it has declined due to low water levels?

I have fished it quite a bit in the past for the smallmouth bass, although I know that it does well for walleyes.
zspook


----------



## ldybroncofan2

we caught a small cat and a small walleye over there, were out a couple hrs. It is ashame that they are leaving it go, was always a pretty nice place

Sorry I dont have more, or better info, we just decided after the last time, that we werent going back. Alot of stumps, tires, ect that are visable at the island. If your gonna try it with a boat, keep your eyes open


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

LMAO.......You guys kill me.

Zspook, I was just givin' yah a hard time, nothing meant by it.  

Weekender1, Shhhsssh.........Don't let all the secrets out of the bag.  

Here's the scoop on the Killdeer Res as of late. Ladybroncofan is correct, ramp is getting real bad, I say anything over 16ft, Might want to reconsider. There are alot of reefs sticking out of the water now, and old metal poles etc. Be carfull, there's stuff just under the water now.

Before the big heat up, the fishing was decent to good according to a couple of people I know. Pond 33 also was producing some decent Gills, but there is a 10 fish limit. There is a ramp there now, the redug it.....small boats and an electric motor would get yah around pretty good.

If yah try it, Let me know, Maybe i can meet u out at the ramp. Say Hi if nothing else.


----------



## River Walker

If you're talking about Broken Sword Creek,I've fished along many spots along this tiny creek,as well as a few areas of Sycamore Creek.Parker Bridge is actually over the Sandusky River,a short distance west of Rt.67.I'm surprised nobody mentioned catching pike on Tymochtee Creek,used to catch them pretty regularly in early spring from the area around Twp.Rd.44 east of Wharton.How about Honey Creek a little NW of Tymochtee? Nice little bass stream there


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

River Walker said:


> If you're talking about Broken Sword Creek,I've fished along many spots along this tiny creek,as well as a few areas of Sycamore Creek.Parker Bridge is actually over the Sandusky River,a short distance west of Rt.67.I'm surprised nobody mentioned catching pike on Tymochtee Creek,used to catch them pretty regularly in early spring from the area around Twp.Rd.44 east of Wharton.How about Honey Creek a little NW of Tymochtee? Nice little bass stream there



Pay no attention to the ramblings of a clearly deranged lunatic.  

Yep, Pike........


----------



## Weekender#1

I deer hunt a farm that has Honey Creek running through it, it does not look big enough to hold fish up near Bloomville.


----------



## River Walker

Check between Melmore and Tiffin


----------



## tiffinsmallies

Riverwalker! Shhh! Say no more!


----------



## River Walker

You're right,I've offered too much help already-my bad!


----------



## Weekender#1

Any tips on what to use in Honey Creek for the Smallmouth, I am heading over there now.


----------



## tiffinsmallies

Use anything that resembles a 3-4 inch minnow. I dont know why, but the bass in Honey Creek and the Sandusky dont seem to like crawfish type lures as well as most other waters.


----------



## Weekender#1

We went over and fished at the end of CR 6 in a park of some kind. Fished the current with a couple of small smallmouth, a couple of rockbass and one big carp that was snagged. I was fishing roostertails and the smallmouth hit on a very small casting spoon.


----------



## tiffinsmallies

You wre at Forest Preserve, a nice place that was donated to the state or county a couple of years ago. If you wade the creek way back there are some deeper holes with fairly large smallies.


----------



## River Walker

TS,and you ragged on me! Shame on you  Now you owe me a trip,say maybe Old Fort?


----------



## tiffinsmallies

Id love to go, but schools on now and my fishing is nearly over for the year.  Check your PMs though.


----------



## Guest

Hi guys new guy here.....havent heard of anyone catching northerns in tymochtee creek in 20 yrs. Have you? I use to hear of it alot but no more. I never saw it firsthand though


----------



## Guest

water levels are very low now ,and the killdeer upground is nothing but a puddle.


----------



## ress

Welcome ss! Long time ago Northern Pike could be found in a few deep ditches in Southern Wood County.


----------



## Crappieking08

Yep y’all stay out of our county all the fish are in the marseilles reservoir.. Wyandot County is DRY


----------



## M R DUCKS

stephen s snyder:
How did you dig this Thread up...dated 2006 !
Thanks though.
I grew up 2-3 miles from the Tymotchee, S.and W. of Upper, spent some time there. We are talking many, many years ago. Found memories.
Also it crosses RT.53 near the RR tracks S. of McCuthenville!...aka "Scutch"
I primarily remember catching Bullhead and carp. Once the neighbor got a canoe, we ventured a little ways down stream and caught Channel cats and I remember seeing some small-ish Northern pike swim by the boat.
There is a small stream, St. James Run where I lived as a child. I/we were seeing a school of pike (8-12) in this small stream. We assumed they were "grass pike". Anyways, one day we thought we would try to catch them. Using the only "pike" lure I knew of at the time...the daredevil red and white spoon, we had to play the wind to get the lure into the stream...only about 8' wide, and low and behold, we caught a genuine 16"-18" northern pike!

Trip down memory lane !


----------



## Guest

MR Ducks,,private message to you


----------



## Guest

1977 walleye guy said:


> LMAO.......You guys kill me.
> 
> Zspook, I was just givin' yah a hard time, nothing meant by it.
> 
> Weekender1, Shhhsssh.........Don't let all the secrets out of the bag.
> 
> Here's the scoop on the Killdeer Res as of late. Ladybroncofan is correct, ramp is getting real bad, I say anything over 16ft, Might want to reconsider. There are alot of reefs sticking out of the water now, and old metal poles etc. Be carfull, there's stuff just under the water now.
> 
> Before the big heat up, the fishing was decent to good according to a couple of people I know. Pond 33 also was producing some decent Gills, but there is a 10 fish limit. There is a ramp there now, the redug it.....small boats and an electric motor would get yah around pretty good.
> 
> If yah try it, Let me know, Maybe i can meet u out at the ramp. Say Hi if nothing else.


this is it now


----------



## odell daniel

the tymotchee runs through Marseilles, fish behind the cemetary on the south side, there has been a few pike caught there ans some descent smallies. Been years since I fished it.


----------



## Guest

I know all about that....almost dry most yrs nowdays. People were catching northerns there 75 yrs ago but things have changed. Trying to find out about recently. Trustee caught record pike yrs n yrs ago......those days are gone. Lots of 30 inchers plus yrs n yrs ago. Water courses change over time. Tymock has alot of mercury in it the last 20 plus yrs And the dairy farm had a huge spill in it 10 yrs ago....big die off


----------



## odell daniel

creeklife said:


> I know all about that....almost dry most yrs nowdays. People were catching northerns there 75 yrs ago but things have changed. Trying to find out about recently. Trustee caught record pike yrs n yrs ago......those days are gone. Lots of 30 inchers plus yrs n yrs ago. Water courses change over time. Tymock has alot of mercury in it the last 20 plus yrs And the dairy farm had a huge spill in it 10 yrs ago....big die off


I'm still pissed they drained killdeer reservoir, I grew up 5 miles away and fished that place hard, I just got the walleye fishing down and it lost half its depth, then the crappie exploded in there,now killdeer is a waste land. I guess people from Marion county can't have a fishing hole, every other city or countyin the state has resevoirs, we don't get one. Then 33 had the fish kill and I don't think they restocked it, maybe I'm wrong but if they did I didn't hear about it.


----------



## Guest

sent u pm


----------



## Guest

actually 33 has big bass again


----------



## Guest

odell private message to you


----------



## trekker

Search for Tymochtee in Instagram. There have been some Northerns caught recently. Nothing even medium sized but they are still there. With all the farm chemicals and pollution from the old Bud Company, they have survived.


----------



## odell daniel

creeklife said:


> odell private message to you


I didn't get a message, it should be in my inbox?


----------



## smieguy

Tymochtee creek is supposed to have Indian burial grounds along it. And of course the burning at the steak of colonel Crawford.


----------



## Crappieking08

The creek is dry no fish please don’t waste ur time... ok maybe 2 creek cubs


----------

